# Amazon First Reads



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

Is it free if you have AmazonPrime


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes, if you're an Amazon Prime member you can pick one book from the Amazon First Reads list for free each month.

All the titles are also available on Kindle Unlimited when they are officially released the following month.


----------

